# bolt pattern for foreman 500???



## poporunner50

what is the bolt pattern for a 2011 foreman 500???


----------



## bigblackbrute

im pretty sure it is 4/110 all other honda utility bikes r


----------



## poporunner50

thanks man. my friend just got one and dont know anything.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yup should be 4/110


----------



## bigblackbrute

No problem.


----------

